# Brooklyn College (CUNY) Feirstein - MFA in Screenwriting



## Chris W (Sep 18, 2016)

This thread is for the general discussion of the Film School Brooklyn College (CUNY) Feirstein - MFA in Screenwriting. Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## Chris W (Apr 11, 2018)

The Film School Brooklyn College (CUNY) Feirstein - MFA in Screenwriting has been updated.



> Updated Letters of Reference, Portfolio Requirements, and Internship Opportunities


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Nov 25, 2020)

The film school Brooklyn College (CUNY) Feirstein - MFA in Screenwriting has been updated:

Updated deadline


----------



## lauren_martine (Apr 4, 2021)

Hi all, this thread seems kinda dead, but I'm curious to see what images people used in their interviews since I couldn't find any info about it online and had to trust my gut when deciding what to present.

I went with one of my favorite paintings, Watson and the Shark by John Singleton Copley, and talked at length about the emotions and sensory experiences I'd focus on if I could shoot this as a scene.


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Nov 22, 2021)

The film school Brooklyn College (CUNY) Feirstein - MFA in Screenwriting has been updated:

Updated deadline


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Sep 25, 2022)

The film school Brooklyn College (CUNY) Feirstein - MFA in Screenwriting has been updated:

Updated deadline and requirements


----------

